# Ultimate Coloring Guide



## enchanted_elixir (Apr 16, 2022)

*The Ultimate Coloring Guide*
*Contrary to my exotic-maxxing thread, this one is for everyone equally.*_ *Enjoy!*_​*Coloring* is the color palette contained on your face and body. What makes good coloring is *harmonious color combinations that contrast*. You want to see your coloring as a piece of art. Think of your coloring as a painting, a canvas. Anyone who knows anything about art knows about chromatics and color theory and the crucial role color plays in the perceived beauty of art, so why not the same for humans? How can you make your coloring pop out, and look like a glorious piece of art? 

An example of a dull piece of art:





*Features possessed:* Unsaturated and dead shades, lack of color (monochromatic), lack of vibrance, low clarity.

An example of a *beautiful **piece* *of **art**:*




*Features possessed:* Multi-colored, saturated colors, high clarity. The image on Instagram is by @ico_sphere
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Color Harmony*​





So here are all of the colors in a color wheel, harmonious combinations include...






Warm and cool colors also matter *a lot* in coloring as well.





I will say that you'll have to experiment for yourself to see what's uncanny and what's godly coloring but you get the point nonetheless.

So let's apply this to human coloring. For this, I do not recommend more than three colors, four colors *max,* granted the four colors are harmonious. Warm undertone people, stick with warm-colored clothing, cool-undertone people, stick with cool-colored clothing!

Clothing plays a very important role in coloring, *do not* neglect it!

Blacks, greys, and whites usually don't have an effect on the coloring unless they are warm or coldly tinted, if so, use it accordingly.

I will list all of the available options of colors for each component of coloring (hair, skin color, skin undertone, lips/gums, eyes, teeth, clothing, jewelry)

*Hair:*



*





Skin Color and Undertone:*









*Lip Color: *
All I have to say here is NOBODY should be having dark or hyperpigmented lips or gums. That's just a curse

*Eye Color: *
With eye color, blue, grey, and dark brown are cool-colored eyes, and green, hazel and light brown are warm-colored eyes. Your sclera should be completely white.




*Teeth: *
Nobody should be having any shade of teeth exceeding 5 from the left.
*





Clothing:*





*Jewelry:*




-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Examples of Top Tier Coloring*
Using the knowledge we've learned, let's examine examples of great and bad coloring.​*Bad Coloring: *





Aside from being hideous, this man has cool undertoned skin combined with his yellow (warm color) sclera and teeth. This leads to warm-cool disharmony. Another place of warm-cool disharmony is his gums. The dead purple and the vibrant pink ruin his harmony. He is also wearing a saturated blue-purple, throwing off everything but his purple gums. If his shirt was yellow (opposite of purple) or green, it would just take his rating into the giga-negatives since his purple gums would not have anything to latch on for harmony.
_Imagine what his morning breath smells like... 🤢🤮_





This woman wears cool colors (which is her only positive as it meshes with her pale skin) but warm and bright variants of it, on top of wearing hot red lipstick (this would work better with orange as orange has triadic harmony with green, but orange lipstick is paranormal), these colors aren't harmonious with each other or with her skin and that's a huge nope. If she used cool green, orange, and purple triadic harmony colors, she would have looked better.

*Great Coloring:*






In this example, the only thing missing for god-tier coloring is the eye color (specifically green/hazel). Artbreeder didn't have any "green eyes" setting and I couldn't generate it so I left it at a kind of warm blue. Red undertones are very good for women. Hair and skin here go hand in hand and looks fantastic. Her undertone is red-orange and her hair is red, which fits into this perfectly.






In this example, we see the prevailing use of cool colors. She has cool undertones and dresses accordingly, the navy blue dress, pale skin, blue eyes, cool-undertoned dark hair, and black earrings. The eyes really help with the contrast, which is also a cool-colored shade of blue-green.





In this example, the tan he has plus the red and the warm beige pants all compliment each other. The only failo here is the cool blue shoes, which disrupts everything. This is the importance of staying in your lane with warm and cool colors, very important!





In our final example, we see warm colors used, her warm olive skin, warm wan clothing, golden earring, green eyes, and heavy green highlights complement and contrast each other in a very aesthetically pleasing and harmonious manner. Photo from https://www.artbreeder.com/beta/image/d7b4d655dec3878c0c37ee8091a3

*Some more examples:*



















*Thanks for reading, may have more threads coming soon.*
@AscendingHero
_P.S: Let's break looksmax.org history by getting me BOTB in 45 minutes or less!_​


----------



## Prettyboy (Apr 16, 2022)

All black mogs goofy colored clothes


----------



## Scammer (Apr 16, 2022)

Repped for high effort


----------



## incel194012940 (Apr 16, 2022)

Bookmarked, I need some new clothes anyways


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Apr 16, 2022)

Scammer said:


> Repped for high effort


Thanks!


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Apr 16, 2022)

incel194012940 said:


> Bookmarked, I need some new clothes anyways


Thanks!


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 16, 2022)

I am about to read this seems like another BANGER thread


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 16, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> *The Ultimate Coloring Guide*
> *Contrary to my exotic-maxxing thread, this one is for everyone equally.*_ *Enjoy!*_​*Coloring* is the color palette contained on your face and body. What makes good coloring is *harmonious color combinations that contrast*. You want to see your coloring as a piece of art. Think of your coloring as a painting, a canvas. Anyone who knows anything about art knows about chromatics and color theory and the crucial role color plays in the perceived beauty of art, so why not the same for humans? How can you make your coloring pop out, and look like a glorious piece of art?
> 
> An example of a dull piece of art:
> ...


Good post on how clothes and highlights etc play into coloring.

excellent thread.


----------



## goshak (Apr 17, 2022)

Nice thread!


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Apr 17, 2022)

If you make eumelanin and don’t naturally have warm undertones there’s no point in coloring maxing. You can contrast max and use drops for white sclera and perfectly fitted veneers, that’s about it.


Eumelanincels look bad with lighter lips
Eumelanincels will never have glowing undertones without taking glutathione or NAC
Eumelanincels look bad with light hair or highlights
Eumelanincels looks bad with eyes too light (dark colored eyes look fine OTOH)


Good post but the prerequisite is to not be a Eumelanincel.


----------



## Need2Ascend (Apr 17, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> All black mogs goofy colored clothes



Just be 6ft3 chad and wear nothing more than white speedos in public


----------



## Preston (Apr 17, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> If you make eumelanin and don’t naturally have warm undertones there’s no point in coloring maxing. You can contrast max and use drops for white sclera and perfectly fitted veneers, that’s about it.
> 
> 
> Eumelanincels look bad with lighter lips
> ...


Post examples of eumelanincels?


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Apr 17, 2022)

Preston said:


> Post examples of eumelanincels?











Lighter lips on these people would look like shit (subtle exfoliation and chapstick is fine but these people can’t get away with putting something like a tinted red chapstick etc) 
Lighter hair on these people would create a lot of disharmony
Eyes too light will make these people look alien (can still benefit from clear white sclera and dark colored contacts) 
Agree on clothing and jewelry as that can be used accordingly. For example the Africans look much better than the dravidians bc of right colored clothing


----------



## Preston (Apr 17, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> View attachment 1638615
> View attachment 1638616
> 
> 
> ...


So basically sub saharan Africans and dark Indians. Light eyes can look good on them imo


----------



## Preston (Apr 17, 2022)

Preston said:


> So basically sub saharan Africans and dark Indians. Light eyes can look good on them imo
> 
> View attachment 1638626
> View attachment 1638627
> View attachment 1638628


Tbh on a second look they do look kinda uncanny. They are just good looking enough to offset it. Average African and Average Dravid would definitely look uncanny and alien like with such light eyes
@alienmaxxer


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Apr 17, 2022)

Preston said:


> So basically sub saharan Africans and dark Indians. Light eyes can look good on them imo
> 
> View attachment 1638626
> View attachment 1638627
> View attachment 1638628



Akash looks extremely uncanny in pics that aren’t photo shoots. Believe me I’m watched his instagram live multiple times when I was in my brightocular circle jerking days. I convinced myself everywhich way that this looks natural and good. But it doesn’t. And the only way to assess was candid videos not photo shoots or live media appearances with optimal lighting.









And yes those are brightocular implants confirmed by brightoculars main TikTok page. And yes he still looks like utter shit with them. Not to mention he has a healthy level of phenomelanin (look at his lips and subtle warm glow) and isn’t a complete dusty hue less shitskin


The first two are real and not contacts. I’m assuming this guide was for people to max out coloring. So I’m warning anyone that’s undertaking this journey to have atleast the prerequisite. Bc no contacts come close to resembling naturally colored eyes and eumelanincels are in for mockery as even white chads like amnesia have couple people doubting his contacts. Basically no chance


----------



## Preston (Apr 17, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Akash looks extremely uncanny in pics that aren’t photo shoots. Believe me I’m watched his instagram live multiple times when I was in my brightocular circle jerking days. I convinced myself everywhich way that this looks natural and good. But it doesn’t. And the only way to assess was candid videos not photo shoots or live media appearances with optimal lighting.
> 
> View attachment 1638633
> View attachment 1638634
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong but pheomelanin is responsible for yellow undertones and eumelanin for black right? How are yellow undertones a good thing? And doesn't high phenomelanin levels sometimes lead to freckles.


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Apr 17, 2022)

Preston said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but pheomelanin is responsible for yellow undertones and eumelanin for black right? How are yellow undertones a good thing? And doesn't high phenomelanin levels sometimes lead to freckles.








One thing to consider is that most people produce both. White and Asian populations produce more pheo whereas ethnics/Africans in general produce more eu.


And it’s not about positive or negative connotations.

For undertones you can have:
yellow
red
blue
some say green

but that's about it..

undertone isn't the actual color of your skin but more like the color temperature
reds/ yellows= warm and Blues = cool

white people can have blue undertones as well as black people.

If you look at the underside of your forearm or the inside of your elbow, are your veins more bluish or more greenish? If they're more bluish then you are more pinkish toned. If they're more greenish than you're yellowish toned.


----------



## Preston (Apr 17, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> View attachment 1638643
> 
> 
> One thing to consider is that most people produce both. White and Asian populations produce more pheo whereas ethnics/Africans in general produce more eu.
> ...


Insightful post. Thanq for sharing this.


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Apr 17, 2022)

Preston said:


> Insightful post. Thanq for sharing this.



Yeah it’s pretty interesting stuff. Compare the veins on your palms (since they’re probably very light to fully dipigmented) to the ones on your forearm.

The veins on your palms will most likely look blue. Whereas the veins on your forearms will look green if you aren’t white/redbone/mixed ethnic etc.


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Apr 17, 2022)

goshak said:


> Nice thread!


Thank you very much!


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Apr 17, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> If you make eumelanin and don’t naturally have warm undertones there’s no point in coloring maxing. You can contrast max and use drops for white sclera and perfectly fitted veneers, that’s about it.
> 
> 
> Eumelanincels look bad with lighter lips
> ...


That's why beta carotene exists. Take a lot of it everyday and you'll get the warm undertones.


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Apr 17, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> That's why beta carotene exists. Take a lot of it everyday and you'll get the warm undertones.



No. You can’t bypass






Beta cartotene makes darkcels look even darker


The only thing that you can do is mega dose glutathione alongside NAC for the rest of your life while simultaneously inhibiting tyrosinase activity through several different mechanisms. lightening your actual skin with a Kojic acid/Arbutin/azaleic acid serum is a must for darkcels. Then when some of that tyrosinase activity that can’t be tampered by the above makes way into the melanosomes you make sure you are megadosing cysteine (NAC) and glutathione so the melanin becomes pho instead of eu.


----------



## Preston (Apr 17, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> No. You can’t bypass
> View attachment 1638751
> 
> 
> ...


What doses are we talking. NAC and Gluathione are expensive unless u buy them in bulk


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Apr 17, 2022)

Preston said:


> What doses are we talking. NAC and Gluathione are expensive unless u buy them in bulk



Exactly. None of this is sustainable for life. As we age we naturally lose melanin cells but the ones you retain become bigger in size. So pragmatically you neither become lighter and if anything darker bc of sun damage accumulation through the years.

For darkcels: atleast 9000mg of liposomal glutathione + 1500mg for NAC (for life)

That’s around 18 pills of glutathione every single day.

The only thing darkskins and dark ethnics should focus on is building enough contrast from veneers and healthy sclera show. I do agree with the clothing part as it will help you stand out more but the whole drowning in bottles of pills won’t work and won’t last. Melanin inhibition and changing undertones long term is like fighting a uphill battle against your body where you are holding a knife while your body is shooting at you with a machine gun. Like with anything white people luck out as it’s much easier to stimulate melanogenesis than to inhibit it. So they can play around get a tan, lose the tan etc.


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Apr 17, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> View attachment 1638615
> View attachment 1638616
> 
> 
> ...


For non-clothing coloring, darkskin guys need to light-skin or semi-lightskin maxx first, and for that they need some caucasoid features. Or use what you got to your best advantage.


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Apr 17, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Akash looks extremely uncanny in pics that aren’t photo shoots. Believe me I’m watched his instagram live multiple times when I was in my brightocular circle jerking days. I convinced myself everywhich way that this looks natural and good. But it doesn’t. And the only way to assess was candid videos not photo shoots or live media appearances with optimal lighting.
> 
> View attachment 1638633
> View attachment 1638634
> ...


The importance of coloring harmony and knowing your limits.


----------



## Preston (Apr 17, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> No. You can’t bypass
> View attachment 1638751
> 
> 
> ...


Wait if skin gets darker. why did the black guys skin get lighter?. It's from an old study about caretenoid tan or something


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Apr 17, 2022)

Preston said:


> Wait if skin gets darker. why did the black guys skin get lighter?. It's from an old study about caretenoid tan or something
> 
> View attachment 1638777
> View attachment 1638779



Another non pragmatic result that almost never gets replicated IRL.

I need to see the full parameters of that study before I make a conclusive comment. Having redundertones as a black guy will only make you look darker unless you address the actual skin color. Beta carotene is probably the route I would take if I was a darkcel along with glutathione/NAC/heavy hitting skin whitening agents. But megadosing results won’t last long either as the liver gets ride of the excess vitamin a.

Again you can keep throwing the kitchen sink at your body with this pill or that pill and it will only fight back harder and humble you with homeostasis


----------



## Preston (Apr 17, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Another non pragmatic result that almost never gets replicated IRL.
> 
> I need to see the full parameters of that study before I make a conclusive comment. Having redundertones as a black guy will only make you look darker unless you address the actual skin color. Beta carotene megadosing results won’t last long either as the liver gets ride of the excess vitamin a.
> 
> Again you can keep throwing the kitchen sink at your body with this pill or that pill and it will only fight back harder and humble you with homeostasis


So you recommend blacks to overdose on Gluathione and NAC and stay away from beta carotene?


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Apr 17, 2022)

Preston said:


> So you recommend blacks to overdose on Gluathione and NAC and stay away from beta carotene?



I recommend blacks to stay away from changing their undertones until they lighten their skin by atleast 4 shades.

If for example I had to make a protocol for these guys,






it would be:
Morning:
Azaleic 20%/niacinimide5%/licorice extract serum (would have to make your own as none exist in the market together with these proven and researched quantities)
Sunscreen spf50 p+++

Night: retin-a and 5% arbutin combined with a ceramide filled lotion for enhanced absorption

9000mg liposomal glutathione or 5000mg if doing injections
2500mg NAC
2000mg Vitamin C

shower twice a day using Kojic acid soap and exfoliate with glycolic peels once a month

Once you can do this for 2 years then I would recommend beta carotene.

And this will have to be continued for life. As tyrosinase inhibition is impossible to shutdown unless your attacking and killing melanosomes using a heavy hitter like Monobenzone. Monobenzone is the reason why Michael Jackson was so pale but also the reason he had arthritis as it’s highly cytotoxic and the person taking will feel their bone marrow and bones literally pounce and ache.


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Apr 17, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Another non pragmatic result that almost never gets replicated IRL.
> 
> I need to see the full parameters of that study before I make a conclusive comment. Having redundertones as a black guy will only make you look darker unless you address the actual skin color. Beta carotene is probably the route I would take if I was a darkcel along with glutathione/NAC/heavy hitting skin whitening agents. But megadosing results won’t last long either as the liver gets ride of the excess vitamin a.
> 
> Again you can keep throwing the kitchen sink at your body with this pill or that pill and it will only fight back harder and humble you with homeostasis


Maybe I forgot to acknowledge this but you do both. Don't ever do one without the other. 


AscendingHero said:


> I am about to read this seems like another BANGER thread


How do I get this to BOTB @AscendingHero?


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 17, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> How do I get this to BOTB @


Where is the actual guide?

not to mention use used majority female examples and the formatting could be better


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Apr 17, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Where is the actual guide?
> 
> not to mention use used majority female examples and the formatting could be better


Well even if it isn't a "guide", it is a lesson that isn't covered a lot on here and the formatting is above average.


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 17, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> Well even if it isn't a "guide", it is a lesson that isn't covered a lot on here and the formatting is above average.


Hence why it's a sticky but not BOTB


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 17, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> View attachment 1638615
> View attachment 1638616
> 
> 
> ...


Just giga dose MSM maxx for eumelanincels theory


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 17, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Akash looks extremely uncanny in pics that aren’t photo shoots. Believe me I’m watched his instagram live multiple times when I was in my brightocular circle jerking days. I convinced myself everywhich way that this looks natural and good. But it doesn’t. And the only way to assess was candid videos not photo shoots or live media appearances with optimal lighting.
> 
> View attachment 1638633
> View attachment 1638634
> ...


@Preston ending the cope that akash is unnatural theory lmao

I guess this thread is cancelled now: https://looksmax.org/threads/ending-the-akash-kumar-got-iris-colour-implants-cope.340268/

Natural eyes always look different

I always said if you're doing to eye implant ways, implanting an a10 eye contact will always draw skepticism even on a white let alone an ethnic.


----------



## Preston (Apr 17, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> @Preston ending the cope that akash is unnatural theory lmao
> 
> I guess this thread is cancelled now: https://looksmax.org/threads/ending-the-akash-kumar-got-iris-colour-implants-cope.340268/
> 
> ...


Delete that thread I made it back in my greycel days. It's embarassing how i believed everything that guy said. They are indeed ocular implants i double checked


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Apr 17, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> @Preston ending the cope that akash is unnatural theory lmao
> 
> I guess this thread is cancelled now: https://looksmax.org/threads/ending-the-akash-kumar-got-iris-colour-implants-cope.340268/
> 
> ...



Cope. His eyes look extremely uncanny and fake bc they are implants

Chads like amnesia can’t fully get away with colored contacts but yeah let’s go ahead and start all wearing contacts. 
It’s all fine and dandy if someone wants to get instagram famous using frauded pics. Women will know all ethnics and blacks that attempt this shit IRL and just end up looking down on you. Any non white who attempts this shit will just be getting sniffed harder by the girl. Plus what about relationships jfl.


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 17, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Cope. His eyes look extremely uncanny and fake bc they are implants
> 
> Chads can’t get away with colored contacts but yeah let’s go ahead and start all wearing contacts
> 
> ...


Oh I wasn't promoting the use of contacts and never have lol. I was just checking in on the thread since preston and a few other people here used to say he was natural.



alienmaxxer said:


> Women will know all ethnics and blacks that attempt this shit IRL and just end up looking down on you.


Irl experience?


----------



## Preston (Apr 17, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Cope. His eyes look extremely uncanny and fake bc they are implants
> 
> Chads can’t get away with colored contacts but yeah let’s go ahead and start all wearing contacts
> 
> ...


His eyes have a weird tint and shine to them. They are of a solid colour instead of the kaleidoscope that people with A10 eyes have Looks very unnatural.


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 17, 2022)

Preston said:


> His eyes have a weird tint and shine to them. They are of a solid colour instead of the kaleidoscope that people with A10 eyes have Looks very unnatural.
> 
> View attachment 1639720
> View attachment 1639721


Still looks crazy exotic.

How should natural a10/a17/a20 eyes look like then?


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Apr 17, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Oh I wasn't promoting the use of contacts and never have lol. I was just checking in on the thread since preston and a few other people here used to say he was natural.
> 
> 
> Irl experience?



Yeah women hate and despise men that try to very obviously climb the smv ladder. Nothing will turn a women off than looking at your fake contacts if you’re ethnic. You’ll be getting sniffed harder than a druggie by a German Shepard. 

Irl exp is asking my gf and other women about colored contacts and them saying that they can always tell.

Amnesia is white and most probably more women realize that he’s wearing contacts than he’s led to believe but let him get away since he’s a chad


----------



## tyronelite (Apr 17, 2022)

Bookmarked. Will read tomorrow morning


----------



## Preston (Apr 17, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Still looks crazy exotic.
> 
> How should natural a10/a17/a20 eyes look like then?


They usually have more colours and texture. 

This actually reminds me of two other fraud @alienmaxxer Youssef Samawah and Toni Mahdud. They edit all their pics to make it seem like it is natural but in candids it is awfully obvious that they wear contacts












Mahfud literally went out of his way to edit his baby pics and posted them on instagram but his brother later confirmed that Toni never had blue eyes. Imagine LARPing that hard but get outed by your own blood.


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Apr 17, 2022)

Preston said:


> His eyes have a weird tint and shine to them. They are of a solid colour instead of the kaleidoscope that people with A10 eyes have Looks very unnatural.
> 
> View attachment 1639720
> View attachment 1639721



The dead giveaway is not only that but also his pupils NEVER dialate. They are always the same exact size. Looks obviously fake 


AscendingHero said:


> Still looks crazy exotic.
> 
> How should natural a10/a17/a20 eyes look like then?






Anything but exotic. Looks obviously fake just take one look at those lizard pupils that show no dilation. One of the reasons why colored eyes are so attractive is bc they can communicate a greater depth of emotion than darker eyes bc the pupil dialation is more pronounced. Just like how shitskins can’t emote with skin either but a pale girl can blush and u would instantly know and it’s cute. Etc. same with light colored eyes as they are capable of showing emote at a higher level. No his tho. He looks like a proper lizard very uncanny and obvious


----------



## Preston (Apr 17, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> The dead giveaway is not only that but also his pupils NEVER dialate. They are always the same exact size. Looks obviously fake
> 
> 
> View attachment 1639731
> Anything but exotic. Looks obviously fake just take one look at those lizard pupils that show no dilation. One of the reasons why colored eyes are so attractive is bc they can communicate a greater depth of emotion than darker eyes bc the pupil dialation is more pronounced. Just like how shitskins can’t emote with skin either but a pale girl can blush and u would instantly know and it’s cute. Etc. same with light colored eyes as they are capable of showing emote at a higher level. No his tho. He looks like a proper lizard very uncanny and obvious


Blue eyes can look somewhat cold and robotic tbh.


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 17, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> The dead giveaway is not only that but also his pupils NEVER dialate. They are always the same exact size. Looks obviously fake
> 
> 
> View attachment 1639731
> Anything but exotic. Looks obviously fake just take one look at those lizard pupils that show no dilation. One of the reasons why colored eyes are so attractive is bc they can communicate a greater depth of emotion than darker eyes bc the pupil dialation is more pronounced. Just like how shitskins can’t emote with skin either but a pale girl can blush and u would instantly know and it’s cute. Etc. same with light colored eyes as they are capable of showing emote at a higher level. No his tho. He looks like a proper lizard very uncanny and obvious


Good points personally always thought there was some very queer aspect to his look but obviously he was getting praised by south asians on this site and i didnt need another immature war on my hands

He's pretty high in psl and has an insane eye shape objectively imo


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 17, 2022)

Preston said:


> Blue eyes can look somewhat cold and robotic tbh.


True but that's usually super light ones and that's usually fake ones.

Also how the blue eyes compliment your tone and undertones is key.

It's about your whole look imo that can dictate cold and robotic vibes vs. warm and friendly


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Apr 17, 2022)

Preston said:


> Blue eyes can look somewhat cold and robotic tbh.



Light blue eyes yes. Baby blue eyes falio most men tbh and are highly neotonous. Work well for prettyboy appeal though 

I’d suggest medium green hazel eyes for all ethnics irrespective of undertone.


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Apr 17, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Good points personally always thought there was some very queer aspect to his look but obviously he was getting praised by south asians on this site and i didnt need another immature war on my hands
> 
> He's pretty high in psl and has an insane eye shape objectively imo



Nothing but the truth. Agree


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Apr 17, 2022)

Preston said:


> They usually have more colours and texture.
> 
> This actually reminds me of two other fraud @alienmaxxer Youssef Samawah and Toni Mahdud. They edit all their pics to make it seem like it is natural but in candids it is awfully obvious that they wear contacts
> 
> ...



These guys actually do look good with contacts. They produce just enough pheo melanin to where they have orange red undertones and reddish lips.

Fake yes but honestly if I was a looks consultant they definitely get a pass to wear and fraud with contacts

It’s the hueless purple lipped eumelanincels that I’m preaching at.


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 17, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Light blue eyes yes. Baby blue eyes falio most men tbh and are highly neotonous. Work well for prettyboy appeal though


Light blue eyes tend to work with cool/red undertones +on dark features imo

Gigaachads like Hexum and Drago possess it.

Baby blue eyes i wouldnt say the color is the main factor in determining the dimorphism in the eye her.e

Major halo if it's natural imo, it's like you can look through someone soul, FUARRRKkk light eyes mog.

Good thread by @pendejo on it


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Apr 17, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Light blue eyes tend to work with cool/red undertones +on dark features imo
> 
> Gigaachads like Hexum and Drago possess it.
> 
> ...



Yes colored eyes are miles ahead of brown eyes. Even baby blue. I’m pointing out that baby blue eyes play more into prettyboy appeal and are overall neotonous on a facially average person.

Green hazel look like best on ethnics. 
A20 looks the best on gigachads with optimal bone structure


----------



## Preston (Apr 17, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> These guys actually do look good with contacts. They produce just enough pheo melanin to where they have orange red undertones and reddish lips.
> 
> Fake yes but honestly if I was a looks consultant they definitely get a pass to wear and fraud with contacts
> 
> It’s the hueless purple lipped eumelanincels that I’m preaching at.


Oh really? I guess it looks good in motion


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 17, 2022)

Preston said:


> They usually have more colours and texture.
> 
> This actually reminds me of two other fraud @alienmaxxer Youssef Samawah and Toni Mahdud. They edit all their pics to make it seem like it is natural but in candids it is awfully obvious that they wear contacts
> 
> ...


Goddamn this is brutal. I used to look up to Mahfud thinking this was one of the most aesthetic dudes ever in my younger younger bluepilled days

Show me where his brother outed him lmao, it was obvious looking at it long enough. Tons of obsecure sites out him. IRL his brother is subhuman af








alienmaxxer said:


> These guys actually do look good with contacts. They produce just enough pheo melanin to where they have orange red undertones and reddish lips.
> 
> Fake yes but honestly if I was a looks consultant they definitely get a pass to wear and fraud with contacts
> 
> It’s the hueless purple lipped eumelanincels that I’m preaching at.


Fuark I feel like excessive tanning in the last few days has nuked my pheo and im even more a eumel. dominant cel.

It's over when u have dark lips.


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 17, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> A20 looks the best on gigachads with optimal bone structure


a17 looks really good too imo




a10 (not the turquoise looking shit true a10 like crystals) is fucking unreal






I'd recommend hazel for most ethnics. If you're gl with good pheo light green or a blue/green mix combo with STRONG limbal rings also mogs.

Light green/Light blue is the color for the men who change the world imo


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 17, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Yes colored eyes are miles ahead of brown eyes. Even baby blue. I’m pointing out that baby blue eyes play more into prettyboy appeal and are overall neotonous on a facially average person.
> 
> Green hazel look like best on ethnics.
> A20 looks the best on gigachads with optimal bone structure


Also check pms bro


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Apr 17, 2022)

Preston said:


> Oh really? I guess it looks good in motion




Yeah looks good enough to where frauding is actually worth it. It’s a very fine line where someone needs to look in the mirror and be honest and realize if they’re ready for a lifetime of “are those your real eyes”.

His arches brows and pearly white veneers
lip color also makes his eyes not the ONLY focus as he has several contrasting features playing into his whole appeal

He’s a smart guy and clearly knows what he’s doing at a subconscious level. All the positive reinforcement from his eyes has made his mind fully careless to a couple doubters etc.


----------



## Britmaxxer (Apr 18, 2022)

good thread


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 18, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Azaleic 20%/niacinimide5%/licorice extract serum (would have to make your own as none exist in the market together with these proven and





alienmaxxer said:


> 9000mg liposomal glutathione or 5000mg if doing injections
> 2500mg NAC
> 2000mg Vitamin C
> 
> shower twice a day using Kojic acid soap and exfoliate with glycolic peels once a month


Taking all of it at night?'

What concentration of glycolic peels? why not just do once a week with glycolic or even lactic?

and why not saliclyic peels which seem to be even better just up the concentration ig?


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Apr 18, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Taking all of it at night?'
> 
> What concentration of glycolic peels? why not just do once a week with glycolic or even lactic?
> 
> and why not saliclyic peels which seem to be even better just up the concentration ig?



Salicylic acid makes the skin more prone to sun sensitivity than glycolic acid

Also with acids you have to pick one. Too many different acids so mmm do nothing but irritate the skin. 

Take the pills half in the morning half at night. With edema or injection obv all at once is much better. 

For nac take the pills in the morning 
And take vitamin c pills in the evening before dinner


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 18, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Salicylic acid makes the skin more prone to sun sensitivity than glycolic acid
> 
> Also with acids you have to pick one. Too many different acids so mmm do nothing but irritate the skin.
> 
> ...


Do you know a source where one can buy in mass koijic/licorice/ Azaleic & niacinimide in bulk?


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Apr 18, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Do you know a source where one can buy in mass koijic/licorice/ Azaleic & niacinimide in bulk?



Selleck


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 18, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Night: retin-a and 5% arbutin combined with a ceramide filled lotion for enhanced absorption


The retin a and arbutin solution twice a week for both of them or can i just use the retin a 2-3 times a week and the arbutin daily?

what retin a concetration do u recommend?


----------



## Koroshiya (Apr 19, 2022)

bro i'm not wearing those freaky deaky ass pink blue colors wtf


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Jun 3, 2022)

Koroshiya said:


> bro i'm not wearing those freaky deaky ass pink blue colors wtf


some people will


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Jun 3, 2022)

Bump


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Jun 3, 2022)

I am going to use a lot of the points here in another thread I'm making


----------



## Assyrian_Warrior (Jun 3, 2022)

MY MAN TAG ME IN ALL YOUR NEXT GOOD THREADS

PLEEEEEEZZZZZZE❤️


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Jun 3, 2022)

Assyrian_Warrior said:


> MY MAN TAG ME IN ALL YOUR NEXT GOOD THREADS
> 
> PLEEEEEEZZZZZZE❤️


You've been added to my list.


----------



## Assyrian_Warrior (Jun 3, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> You've been added to my list.


I FUCKING LOVE YOU MAN 
sincerely thanking you for your efforts
what do you think of oral arbutin I've bought it before and took it orally no bad sides all my liver enzymes were normal
do you think it will do anything significant?
@AscendingHero


----------



## Deleted member 1990 (Jun 3, 2022)

Great post but how do I match this with my giga unharmonious face?


----------



## Lars (Jun 3, 2022)

rate my colouring


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Jun 3, 2022)

Lars said:


> View attachment 1714347
> rate my colouring


The colors should be warmer in my opinon. You aren't pale.


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Jun 3, 2022)

Meekspill said:


> Great post but how do I match this with my giga unharmonious face?


You fix your face


----------



## Koroshiya (Jun 3, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> some people will


bros tryna look like cotton candy


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Jun 3, 2022)

Assyrian_Warrior said:


> I FUCKING LOVE YOU MAN
> sincerely thanking you for your efforts
> what do you think of oral arbutin I've bought it before and took it orally no bad sides all my liver enzymes were normal
> do you think it will do anything significant?
> @AscendingHero


Arbutin for what?


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Jun 3, 2022)

Koroshiya said:


> bros tryna look like cotton candy


To look sexy


----------



## Deleted member 1990 (Jun 3, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> You fix your face


Anyways good post


----------



## Lars (Jun 3, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> The colors should be warmer in my opinon. You aren't pale.


Yeah need different outfits i maxxed out purple and green


----------



## Assyrian_Warrior (Jun 3, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> Arbutin for what?


for reducing melanin synthesis
not for skin but mostly for hair color
also MSM and vitamin C made my hair a bit lighter
although my skin got much lighter
which I don't mind much to its current extent but I don't want to be any paler


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Jun 3, 2022)

Assyrian_Warrior said:


> for reducing melanin synthesis
> not for skin but mostly for hair color
> also MSM and vitamin C made my hair a bit lighter
> although my skin got much lighter
> which I don't mind much to its current extent but I don't want to be any paler


by how much?
Also I never really knew much about Arbutin until a week ago, if I ever wanted to ever do such a thing, I'd megadose glutathione.
Megadose tyrosine and carotenoids for tanning.


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Jun 3, 2022)

Lars said:


> Yeah need different outfits i maxxed out purple and green


focus on warmer colors in my opinion


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Jun 3, 2022)

Meekspill said:


> Anyways good post


thanks!


----------



## Assyrian_Warrior (Jun 3, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> by how much?
> Also I never really knew much about Arbutin until a week ago, if I ever wanted to ever do such a thing, I'd megadose glutathione.
> Megadose tyrosine and carotenoids for tanning.


I was taking 10g of MSM daily plus 3g of vitamin C, it made lighter in skin but just a bit lighter in hair color
already taking lutein too
and increase pheomelanin greatly to the extent my undertone is predominantly rosy


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Jun 3, 2022)

Assyrian_Warrior said:


> I was taking 10g of MSM daily plus 3g of vitamin C, it made lighter in skin but just a bit lighter in hair color
> already taking lutein too
> *and increase pheomelanin greatly to the extent my undertone is predominantly rosy*


@AscendingHero


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Jun 3, 2022)

Assyrian_Warrior said:


> I was taking 10g of MSM daily plus 3g of vitamin C, it made lighter in skin but just a bit lighter in hair color
> already taking lutein too
> and increase pheomelanin greatly to the extent my undertone is predominantly rosy


Great! I have this monstrosity of a thread to make, be right back in a few hours


----------



## Assyrian_Warrior (Jun 3, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> @AscendingHero


he already knows and he saw my face and skin color


----------



## AscendingHero (Jun 3, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> @AscendingHero


Lol I already know and i already recommended high dose msm for pheo production

I've talked to him extensively on discord about this haha



Assyrian_Warrior said:


> he already knows and he saw my face and skin color


yup


----------



## FreakkForLife (Jun 4, 2022)

Assyrian_Warrior said:


> I was taking 10g of MSM daily plus 3g of vitamin C, it made lighter in skin but just a bit lighter in hair color
> already taking lutein too
> and increase pheomelanin greatly to the extent my undertone is predominantly rosy


Long time no see bruh.

Using hydroquinone for skin makes skin susceptible to sun damage and prevents peoeple from going out in the sun,does using msm and vitamin c have the same effect?


----------



## FreakkForLife (Jun 4, 2022)

I have PMed u,check conversations


AscendingHero said:


> Lol I already know and i already recommended high dose msm for pheo production
> 
> I've talked to him extensively on discord about this haha
> 
> ...


----------



## Assyrian_Warrior (Jun 4, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> Long time no see bruh.
> 
> Using hydroquinone for skin makes skin susceptible to sun damage and prevents peoeple from going out in the sun,does using msm and vitamin c have the same effect?


by decreasing melanin synthesis it will decrease melanin levels in your skin
thus causing less protection against the UV rays
so by getting paler ie less melanin it will cause your skin to less protected against the UV rays


----------



## Assyrian_Warrior (Jun 4, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> Long time no see bruh.
> 
> Using hydroquinone for skin makes skin susceptible to sun damage and prevents peoeple from going out in the sun,does using msm and vitamin c have the same effect?


by decreasing melanin synthesis it will decrease melanin levels in your skin
thus causing less protection against the UV rays
so by getting paler ie less melanin it will cause your skin to less protected against the UV rays


----------



## Assyrian_Warrior (Jun 4, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> Long time no see bruh.
> 
> Using hydroquinone for skin makes skin susceptible to sun damage and prevents peoeple from going out in the sun,does using msm and vitamin c have the same effect?


by decreasing melanin synthesis it will decrease melanin levels in your skin
thus causing less protection against the UV rays
so by getting paler ie less melanin it will cause your skin to less protected against the UV rays


----------



## Assyrian_Warrior (Jun 4, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> Long time no see bruh.
> 
> Using hydroquinone for skin makes skin susceptible to sun damage and prevents peoeple from going out in the sun,does using msm and vitamin c have the same effect?


fucked up connection made me post the same comment 3 times in a row


----------



## Lihito (Jun 4, 2022)

Need2Ascend said:


> Just be 6ft3 chad and wear nothing more than white speedos in public


Looks Like @Birdcell


----------



## FreakkForLife (Jun 4, 2022)

Assyrian_Warrior said:


> by decreasing melanin synthesis it will decrease melanin levels in your skin
> thus causing less protection against the UV rays
> so by getting paler ie less melanin it will cause your skin to less protected against the UV rays


But can we go out in the sun or not with using msm and vitamin c ?


----------



## Assyrian_Warrior (Jun 4, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> But can we go out in the sun or not with using msm and vitamin c ?


yes but you will get more damage from the sun
just like how pale people get damaged more under the sun
and why blacks tend to have a more youthful look at the same age
melanin is a natural sun screen to prevent dna damage from the suns rays


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 4, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Cope. His eyes look extremely uncanny and fake bc they are implants
> 
> Chads like amnesia can’t fully get away with colored contacts but yeah let’s go ahead and start all wearing contacts.
> It’s all fine and dandy if someone wants to get instagram famous using frauded pics. Women will know all ethnics and blacks that attempt this shit IRL and just end up looking down on you. Any non white who attempts this shit will just be getting sniffed harder by the girl. Plus what about relationships jfl.


Irl real natty eye color mogs close up. Shit dark brown beats fake plastic hazel


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jun 4, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Cope. His eyes look extremely uncanny and fake bc they are implants
> 
> Chads like amnesia can’t fully get away with colored contacts but yeah let’s go ahead and start all wearing contacts.
> It’s all fine and dandy if someone wants to get instagram famous using frauded pics. Women will know all ethnics and blacks that attempt this shit IRL and just end up looking down on you. Any non white who attempts this shit will just be getting sniffed harder by the girl. Plus what about relationships jfl.


I unironically didnt got laid on a date bc i wore contacts from close up yellow lightning she was super flirty and was grabbing my lower body. Then she told me why i wear those and got turned off. On all the aspie videos i sent her she was begging for my cock. And keep in mind it was super natural hazel ones. But muh personnality, looking confident and shit is useless…


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Jun 4, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> I unironically didnt got laid on a date bc i wore contacts from close up yellow lightning she was super flirty and was grabbing my lower body. Then she told me why i wear those and got turned off. On all the aspie videos i sent her she was begging for my cock. And keep in mind it was super natural hazel ones. But muh personnality, looking confident and shit is useless…


It has to look real. Contacts are just a testnet for actual eye color enhancement in my opinion.


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Jun 4, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> I unironically didnt got laid on a date bc i wore contacts from close up yellow lightning she was super flirty and was grabbing my lower body. Then she told me why i wear those and got turned off. On all the aspie videos i sent her she was begging for my cock. And keep in mind it was super natural hazel ones. But muh personnality, looking confident and shit is useless…


You'll have to evaluate colored contacts very well in order for them to look as real as possible, from the look to the fitting.


----------



## Zenturio (Jun 16, 2022)

How to whiten sclera?
How to lighten eyes while simultaneously using Melanotan 2?


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Aug 2, 2022)

BUMP


----------



## 5ft1 (Aug 23, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> BUMP


Thoughts on this coloring? Exotic or daethnic?


----------



## BigBundaSlapper (Aug 24, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> That's why beta carotene exists. Take a lot of it everyday and you'll get the warm undertones.


Even if ethnic? I'm taking NAC as well


----------



## Schizo Tappy (Aug 24, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> All black mogs goofy colored clothes



Im lazy too


----------



## latino_ (Sep 29, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> *Lip Color: *
> All I have to say here is NOBODY should be having dark or hyperpigmented lips or gums. That's just a curse


do you know any solution? plz tell me 😥😥


----------



## godofmaxxing (Sep 29, 2022)

Deleted member 16834 said:


> I recommend blacks to stay away from changing their undertones until they lighten their skin by atleast 4 shades.
> 
> If for example I had to make a protocol for these guys,
> View attachment 1638800
> ...


People have reported skin lightening results just by taking 1000 mg of liposomal glutathione a day combined with liposomal vitamin C.


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Sep 29, 2022)

latino_ said:


> do you know any solution? plz tell me 😥😥


hydroquinone your lips + tinted red chap stick or beetroot juice


----------



## latino_ (Sep 30, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> hydroquinone your lips + tinted red chap stick or beetroot juice


you always help me with your threads and knowledge, thank you
I did a quick and superfluous research and realized that there are side effects, but it's already something


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Oct 24, 2022)

bump


----------

